#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Redirecionamento dst nat nao funciona

## edilsonch

Estou com um problema, tenho um redirecionamento dst nat pra porta 81 que funcionava normalmente e agora do nada parou. A versão do mikrotik é a 6.44. 
A regra está assim chain=dstnat, Protocol=6(tcp), Dst porta=81 e na aba action - Action=dstnat, To addresses=192.168.2.50 e to ports=81.

Alguém sabe como resolver, pq ja tentei de tudo e não acessa mais.

----------


## thundernew

Primeiro teste seria vc testar direto nessa rede com o IP 192.168.2.50 e a porta 81 ve se o acesso esta normal, a partir dai ver onde pode ser o problema, alguma coisa aconteceu porque realmente nao para sozinho

----------


## edilsonch

> Primeiro teste seria vc testar direto nessa rede com o IP 192.168.2.50 e a porta 81 ve se o acesso esta normal, a partir dai ver onde pode ser o problema, alguma coisa aconteceu porque realmente nao para sozinho


Testei e como pode ver no anexo funcionou normalmente pela rede local, agora pelo ip externo não funciona nem da minha propria rede, nem de outra. Meu ip é fixo;

----------


## arrjnet

Amigo o ip valido seu chega no mikrotik ?... se sim adicione ele no dst-adress da regra tbm, para ficar mais orientado ainda sua dstnat

Poste seu firewall nat pra analisarmos e ajudar

Att,

----------


## edilsonch

> Amigo o ip valido seu chega no mikrotik ?... se sim adicione ele no dst-adress da regra tbm, para ficar mais orientado ainda sua dstnat
> 
> Poste seu firewall nat pra analisarmos e ajudar
> 
> Att,


Segue os prints, o ip valido chega no mikrotik, e ja está add o dst-adress com o ip

----------


## arrjnet

Essa aba any port deixa ela cinza amigo.

e tbm verifique se nao tem algum cgnat ou algo ja nessa porta no seu firewall

Att,

----------


## edilsonch

> Essa aba any port deixa ela cinza amigo.
> 
> e tbm verifique se nao tem algum cgnat ou algo ja nessa porta no seu firewall
> 
> Att,


Deixei cinza amigo, como falou e cgnat não tenho, tbm desabilitei todas as regras de firewall pra ver se não era alguma delas bloqueando e nada, não funciona. Alguma ideia?

----------


## klabundee

O computador 2.50 está usando esse mikrotik como gateway? Ele tem acesso a internet normal?

----------


## edilsonch

> O computador 2.50 está usando esse mikrotik como gateway? Ele tem acesso a internet normal?


Sim amigo, é uma prefeitura, então uso mikrotik pra limitar velocidade, bloquear alguma coisa, não deixar a rede bagunçada. O pc tem acesso normal e até semana passada funcionava normalmente, ai o mk atualizou e parou de funcionar a regra.

----------


## fbsalvi

Bom dia amigo, segue como faço aqui sem problemas. Veja imagens abaixo.
So lembrando se ja nao tem outro serviço utilizando esta porta, mas como voce disse que estava funcionando e localmente funcionando também...
Tentou ver se o seu ISP nao bloqueio acesso externo as esta porta?
Voce pode tentar tambem trocar a porta do serviço por uma outra pra por exemplo 7081 ou outra e fazer os testes....


IP->Firewall-NAT

----------


## thiagodp

> O computador 2.50 está usando esse mikrotik como gateway? Ele tem acesso a internet normal?


Quero fazer um redirecionamento com esse cenário, ou seja, o dispositivo para o qual quero redirecionar NÃO está usando o MK como gateway...

Tenho 2 MK, cada um com um link de internet:
o MK1 é o gateway (192.168.250.1), todos os redirecionamentos estão funcionando;
o MK2 é "secundário" (192.168.250.2), NENHUM redirecionamento funciona;

MK1 e MK 2 em endereços diferentes, porém ambos estão NA MESMA rede.

----------

